

Ask HN: Best iPad Apps - Johngibb

I just got a new iPad 2 for my 26th birthday and am looking for advice regarding what apps to install.<p>What apps do you guys find using most often?
======
rjd
The problem I discovered is the iPad is very contextual to the user. It sort
of adapts to your style way more than any othe device I've ever used. I use
mine completely different to friends and my parents.

I also found I only consume media on media, I don't produce anything even
tough I have assorts of apps for that reason. If you buy an Apple TV it also
becomes an awesome sharing device.

My favourite consumption apps are:

\- Reeder

\- Zite

\- Flipboard (I personally think this is overrated but everyone else seems to
love it)

Some free magazines:

\- Entrepreneur magazine

\- Hacker news magazine

\- Narrative Magazine

Plus I have a bunch of games I cycle through.

If you have a mac try and get apps that sync up to things you already use so
you can have random thoughts on the go, and refine them later.

So for work I use:

\- evernote

\- omnigraffle

\- carbon fin outliner

\- wacom bamboo is the best hand writing app I've tried. The rest are utter
rubbish.

\- remote desktop

I'll update if I think of anymore (haven't got my iPad here ATM).

------
wuster
Carcassonne is game perfectly suited for tablet interaction:
<http://carcassonneapp.com/>

~~~
stock_toaster
There are quite a few good board game conversions out there. I also quite
enjoy Carcassonne.

~~~
allwein
Agreed. I've been playing the hell out of Ticket To Ride. I love that they
provide computer opponent play, play and pass multiplayer, and online
multiplayer.

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ticket-to-
ride/id432504470?mt...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ticket-to-
ride/id432504470?mt=8)

~~~
stock_toaster
I have as well. Great game.

------
khakimov
Everybody on HN must have this apps:

1\. Idea Sketch - Idea Sketch lets you easily draw a diagram - mind map,
concept map, or flow chart. 2\. Evernote. 3\. iMockups for iPad gives
designers and developers with the ability to quickly draft wireframes for
their websites and apps. 4\. KoderApp - a good, rich featured code editor for
iPad. 5\. iSSH to control your servers.

~~~
barlo
For SSH, also check out Prompt from Panic. I recently switched from iSSH to
Prompt.

------
blazzar
A few I like:

    
    
        - Flipboard 
        - has access to lots of news sites and presents them in really nice way
        - Reeder - really great Google reader client
        - Ebay - much nicer to use than the website
        - Twitter 
        - Wunderlist - nice to do list tool
        - Instapaper  
        - Kindle
        - Dropbox

------
ahsanhilal
Aweditorium:

<http://www.aweditorium.com/>

Probably the most visually appealing IPad muscic app.

Also, wearehunted.com has an IPad optimized html5 website that is worth
checking out.

------
stollercyrus
I'm working on a blog post. Check for it in the morning.
<http://www.blog.knolcano.com>

~~~
Johngibb
Dead link. Kill the dubs (www)

~~~
stollercyrus
Good catch. Here's the post: <http://blog.knolcano.com/5-ways-i-justify-my-
ipad-investment>

------
Johngibb
I'll start it off with what I've gotten so far: * Boxee * flipboard * HBO GO
(friend with an account) * EverNote * Dropbox

------
dirtyaura
The most used app on my iPad after the usual suspects: Amazon Kindle

------
illdave
I use Flipboard pretty much every day, I can't recommend it enough.

------
dfischer
Nice post. I'd love to see comments on this.

